# Help choosing a grinder...



## Welshyeti (Nov 19, 2014)

Hello all. I have been perusing the website for quite a while, and finally needing to post to get some clearer help.

I have a Gaggia Classic, and have realised that I need a decent grinder to get the best espresso I can from it. I'm happy to spend up to £300 or so, but don't really know what to get. Mazzers come up often, but I have no idea which model. Then there are Iberitals and Baratza, and a whole wealth of other grinders. I know that - for my machine - I need to have a grinder that can go REALLY fine, and consistently. I have a bottomless filter, and have loved it on the rare occasions I've found a good grind in my rubbish grinder.

So, any recommendations? Is the range of options larger than I assume it is, or do I need something more specific?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jonathanhook (Apr 25, 2015)

I'd highly recommend a Vario. I used mine with a classic for nearly three years, and got really great results. I remember being surprised about how much better the espresso was when I upgraded from a Gaggia MM! I've got a Brewtus now, and the Vario is still going strong.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Mazzer Super Jolly's are good and highly recommended, many on here have owned them. With a bit of looking you might find a nice Mazzer Major, more than a match for a Classic and anything you upgrade to afterwards.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

A Mignon is a great grinder to go with the Classic and doesn't cost the earth and has a small foot print, if that matters; it doesn't dwarf the Classic.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Id be interested to know if a *Rancilio Rocky* doserless is considered to be a good recommendation or not. And if not why not.

I know that the Mazzer gets rated as a better machine but it has to be second hand for the same \ similar money and the Rocky could be bought new with warranty for the money stated.


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Id be interested to know if a *Rancilio Rocky* doserless is considered to be a good recommendation or not. And if not why not.
> 
> I know that the Mazzer gets rated as a better machine but it has to be second hand for the same \ similar money and the Rocky could be bought new with warranty for the money stated.


The rocky isn't a bad grinder, it's stepped, making it a fairly decent choice for mixed brew methods. If you are looking at wanting something new I'd spent the extra 30/40 quid and by a Mignon.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

OK, i'll just throw this into the mix. After ive just looked at all the Rancilio rocky Vs Eureka mignon threads on google search.

*Compak K3 touch *helping to spend your money







£319



*
**http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/compak-k3-touch-advanced-gblack.html?gclid=Cj0KEQjw9o-vBRCO0OLi2PfPkI8BEiQA8pdF4KEVhUs0s_-taVIw4QfEC2zxd9FHqeAinzyWtO7m4LEaAo3J8P8HAQ *



*
*http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/compa..._-taVIw4QfEC2zxd9FHqeAinzyWtO7m4LEaAo3J8P8HAQ

£268.20 on ebay

*http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=compak%20k%203&rt=nc&LH_PrefLoc=1&_trksid=p2045573.m1684*

*
*


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> *Compak K3 touch *helping to spend your money
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a good shout. Only £19 over the OP's budget so definitely worth a look at.


----------



## Welshyeti (Nov 19, 2014)

Firstly, thankyou so much for all your input already. I've hugely appreciated it.

But here's exactly the sort of thing I get confused by. Is there a specific model of these names you're referring to? What model of Vario? Is there an age of Mignon I should avoid? I genuinely get a bit confused by it all.

What would people be willing to pay for this Mazzer Mini? I've been offered it for £250. Would you bite their hand off? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181851855735?_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

Or what about this Compak K3 Touch? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Compak-K3-Touch-Alu-poliert-Espressomuhle-mit-Timer-ESPRESSO-PERFETTO-/281595102091?hash=item419060438b

Or this Mignon? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Eureka-Mignon-Coffee-Grinder-/261449419510?hash=item3cdf998af6

I'm so confused!!

Thank you all muchly for your advice.


----------



## Russ (Nov 15, 2011)

Taff has a Mazzer Super Jolly for £190 on the for sale section which may he a better bet if you can sort collection/ delivery, but you'll need a few more posts to be able to see it http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?25990-Mazzer-Super-Jolly-Auto.

Russ


----------



## Welshyeti (Nov 19, 2014)

@Russ - Why do you recommend that rather than the mini? What does it do that the mini doesn't?

Dan


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

The Mini and the SJ effectively both do the same thing ..grind coffee and deliver it into a PF in similar ways.

However the SJ is a better grind consistency IMO and as such delivers better and more in depth flavours in the cup.


----------



## Russ (Nov 15, 2011)

Pros: Basically bigger burrs = better grind = better taste.

Buying of a forum member should give you a bit more peace of mind.

It's a pretty good price.

Cons

It's bigger if space / wife appeal is a problem....

Russ


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Welshyeti said:


> Firstly, thankyou so much for all your input already. I've hugely appreciated it.
> 
> I'm so confused!!
> 
> Thank you all muchly for your advice.


You should look at the dimensions of the grinders in your shortlist if it they have to fit below a cupboard it may help to eliminate some of the options.

Also the mazzers need some fettling to become single dose friendly because they are really commercial grinders. People end up putting weights in tubes to get the beans to go into the burrs as they are meant to have the hoppers full. And bits of card attached strategically.I expect to be shot down in flames for bringing that up.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Do not pay £250 for a Mazzer mini. You can get a really good super jolly for the same or less.

If I were you I'd go for a good used SJ as they are very good and capable, can be set up easily for single dosing, are virtually bomb proof and you will likely lose little to nothing on it when you sell on if you look after it

Having said that, the anfim caimano in the fs section currently would also be an excellent choice


----------



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

The Anfim range have been reported as being on a par with the Mazzers . Their smaller size ( Can't find exact measurements ) is a bonus as they take up much less space .


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

I can do you a Macap M2D digital on demand grinder for £250 delivered if you are interested......


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> I expect to be shot down in flames for bringing that up.


Not sure why you would get flamed for stating a fact? I have an SJ and I use a weight on the beans (as you should on virtually all commercial grinders if you don't have a full hopper, this is not an issue exclusive to Mazzers) and I have card on the vanes in the doser.

As many have said, used SJ is OPs best bet in this price range and they will have money to spare.


----------



## Welshyeti (Nov 19, 2014)

@coffeebean - Thank you, but I just bagged a Super Jolly! Thank you anyway.


----------

